# Heard your long range forecast yet? (2006)



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I try not to put too much stock in these but since it IS the most important day of the year, I listen daily for the forecast. AS of now, they're calling for sunny and 60 for Halloween. We have to get through a few days of cold, rainy stuff but improving on Monday and supposedly better on the 31st.
Hope everyone is blessed with ideal weather!:jol:


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

They say cloudy and 59 and 10% chance percip.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yesterday it showed 53 and sunny for Halloween in Omaha....now it says 45 and partly cloudy.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Cloudy & 61 at the Jersey shore. But like my neighbor in south florida said. "only fools and yankees predict the weather"


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers. Highs in the upper 70s


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well 3 days ago it was rain 100% now its cloudy chance of shower 41


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG, I drive myself NUTS with this every year. As of now, Accuweather says showers possible but weather.com says cloudy. This will change back and forth about 3000 times between now and Halloween, forcing me to bite my nails and get all stressed out that it will rain on the big day.

Sadly, it WILL be raining this Saturday for my party. Happens EVERY year this way. The good news is (as of now) there's no rain between Sunday and the 31st, so I _should_ be able to set everything up a day or two early and go check out some other local haunter's setups as well as watch horror movies all day.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine is rain all day for the big day. This will be the 3rd year in a row that it has rained on Halloween.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

ScareySuzie, 
how is the tot down there? i'm up in cranford , originally from belleville. we moved about 3 years ago. we went from giving out almost 100 bags of candy down to almost none. last year we got like 3 tot's. my mom had a 3 family in belleville where i was on the first, my mother was on the 2nd, and my sister was on the 3rd floor. we would all buy like 30 bags of candy and rid of almost all of it. these people around here don't decorate at all. my mom is also down there in toms river. seems like that's where everyone is moving these days. brick, toms river, bayville. people used to ask me where's belleville. i told them it's where "uncle junior" lives.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well, it seems to changed overnight on a daily basis, but currently weather.com says:

60 high, 40 low, partly cloudy during the day with 20% chance of precip, showers overnight, 60% chance of precip. However, event conditions rank at a 9 for tuesday, so that's nice...


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

As of now it is cloudy,51 degrees and sprinkles for Halloween.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I haven't bothered watching the forecast for Halloween. I'm too busy fighting all this wind that the Jersey shore area has been getting for the past week. Today it's cool and crisp and as of right now the wind is only moderate, but I know that once I get outside today to try to set up more stuff, the wind will pick up and it will be another wasted day!


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

In the last few days it's gone from 30% chance of showers, to 10%, and now back to 30%, always around 50-55 degrees.

Oh well, hope for the best, plan for the worst . . .


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sunny, clear and near 65.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I gotta quit watching these forecasts. We've gone from a predicted "sunny and 60" two days ago to a rain/snow mix and a high in the 40's. I know it will change again so as was mentioned, plan for the best and prepare for the worst. As much as I'd hate to, I can scale back and just do a simple set-up in the front yard, but that leaves more than half of my stuff un-usable as I really don't want to put it up (or tear it down) in the rain. 
Oh well..thinking good thoughts here.:jol:


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Accuweather says 58 for a high and partly sunny. Weather.com has rain/snow showers with a high of 47. With these two examples...I don't think I'm going to check again until at least Saturday.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

TUE
OCT 31 

HIGH 11°C 
LOW 7°C 
CONDITION Light rain 
P.O.P. 100% 
WIND SW 30 km/h 

sniff sniff - this is from the Weather Channel. I think I will be utilizing my Garage this year...... So much to do... so little time left

Temp isnt too bad though...


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

incubus0 said:


> In the last few days it's gone from 30% chance of showers, to 10%, and now back to 30%, always around 50-55 degrees.
> 
> Oh well, hope for the best, plan for the worst . . .


They just changed it back to a 10% chance, think I'll stop looking . . .


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been watching the weather too for my area. So far in the 60s with sun/clouds. I'll take it but it is still too far to predict and it can change over the weekend. I usually buy my Halloween candy on Sunday or Monday before Halloween because if rain is in the forecast, could mean a lot of pounds of candy not in my bowl but on parts of my body that shouldn't be there from eating it. Also, I wouldn't be setting up too much on the lawn and I would just decorate the porch with props.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

For Salinas, California:
Salinas, CA
Forecast Details 
*Wednesday, October 25, 2006* [ English | Metric ]

Tuesday Day







Partly sunnyHigh68°FRealFeel®:63°FView the Hour-By-Hour™ ForecastWinds:NW at 10mphWind Gusts:20 mphMax UV Index:Moderate (3)Thunderstorm 
Probability:0%Amount of Precipitation:0.00inAmount of Rain:0.00inAmount of Snow:0.00inHours of Precipitation:0 HrsHours of Rain:0 HrsHours of Daylight:10.7 Hrs
Tuesday Night







Partly cloudyLow:49°FRealFeel®:44°FView the Hour-By-Hour™ ForecastWinds:S at 10mphWind Gusts:19 mphMin UV Index:N/AThunderstorm 
Probability:1%Amount of
Precipitation:0.00inAmount of Rain:0.00inAmount Snow:0.00inHours of Precipitation:0 HrsHours of Rain:0 HrsHours of Dark13.3 Hrs

Now, Weather .com says:

Daily Details for
Salinas, CA (93906)

Weather for your life

See Weather Related to...Aches & PainsAir Quality & PollutionAllergies & PollenBoat & BeachCold & FluFitness & ExerciseFlights & Business TravelGolf WeatherHealthHome ImprovementInterstate Driving ForecastLawn & GardenOutdoor RecreationPetsSchoolday WeatherSki ConditionsSkin ProtectionSporting EventsVacation & Travel GuideWedding Planner

Today Thu, Oct 26 Fri, Oct 27 Sat, Oct 28 Sun, Oct 29 Mon, Oct 30 Tue, Oct 31 Wed, Nov 1 Thu, Nov 2 Fri, Nov 3 
Day Night

Few Showers High
65°F

Precip
30%

Wind: SSE 10 mph 
Max. Humidity: 71% 
UV Index: 4 Moderate

Sunrise: 6:29 AM PT 
Avg. High: 71°F 
Record High: 94°F (1966)

Showers Overnight Low
48°F

Precip
40%

Wind: SSW 5 mph 
Max. Humidity: 79%

Sunset: 5:11 PM PT 
Avg. Low: 45°F 
Record Low: 36°F (1961)

Last Updated Wednesday, Oct 25, 9:07 AM Pacific Daylight Time

See, you can never frickin tell! One says no chance AT ALL for rain, the other gives a 40% chance! Sheesh!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope its wrong (which it quite often is) but its showing 100% chance of rain lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yahoo weather:
*Day**Night*









Few ShowersHigh
*65°F*

Precip
30%
Wind:*SSE 10 mph*Max. Humidity:*71%*UV Index:*4 Moderate*
Sunrise:*6:29 AM PT*Avg. High:*71°F*Record High:*94°F (1966)*









ShowersOvernight Low
*48°F*

Precip
40%
Wind:*SSW 5 mph*Max. Humidity:*79%* Sunset:*5:11 PM PT*Avg. Low:*45°F*Record Low:*36°F (1961)*
Last Updated Wednesday, Oct 25, 9:07 AM Pacific Daylight Time


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I remember last year it rained, which really sucked. But I do remember one TOT that really stood out of all the rain. A really sexy lady brought her daughter up to my door. She was dressed in a bunny suite and she was drenched from head to paw because of the rain. But it still makes me wish I was dressed as the energizer bunny.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Natl Weather service says it'll be clear here on Tuesday...Sigh..This is driving me NUTS!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Weather Channel promised clear and cold (perfect!), I'll be doing a rain dance backwards just in case!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> TUE
> OCT 31
> 
> HIGH 11°C
> ...


Mine has changed from that to this:

TUE
OCT 31

HIGH 4°C 
LOW -2°C 
CONDITION Light rain 
P.O.P. 70% 
WIND W 30 km/h


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Its getting warmer: today the forcast for Halloween is this: 

TUE
OCT 31 

HIGH 12°C 
LOW 6°C 
CONDITION Cloudy with showers 
P.O.P. 90%
WIND SW 10 km/h 

I set up my garage last night to put my witch in there. Its gonna rain for sure. thats the only constant here... Oh well. We will have fun!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Our forecast is for clear, windy, with a high of 60 and a low of 40.


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

We are going to freeze our u know what's off.....high of 60...low of 46 that night...brrr..... we spend all of our time outside in the haunt ( with all our volunteer haunters) About 5 hours in total. Its not like you could wear a sweatsuit under my costume this year...oh well the...the things we go through to look good! It comes but once a year...good thing I have alot of "sicktime" on the books at work! Happy Haunting!!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Clear and sunny daytime with highs in the high 60s. Low 50s at night.... oh, and DARK. Best part- no freakin Santa Ana winds to try to blow everything all over the street! Shaping up for a perfect H'ween


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am glad that I am not the only guy who goes crazy over the weather forecast. Yesterday a giant blizzard passed thru Colorado, but we were pretty much spared, although I took in all of the things prone to wind damage. Last night the Weather Channel said sunny and about 60 for Tuesday, This morning they were saying rain and snow showers and 48, now they've changed again to partly cloudy and 55. Who the hell knows?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Uh Oh....The weather for Halloween still looks great, but we're in for heavy rains tonight until tomorrow noon, and winds up to 60 miles an hour until Tuesday. That's the haunters worst case scenario. Weather that's perfect for the kids to come out, but impossible to get your display up until they do....


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Seems like we're gonna get some freaking rain on Halloween. blah.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wind warnings for Northern NJ from 7am Saturday til Sunday 7pm says

"LAWN FURNITURE AND HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS WILL LIKELY BE BLOWN
ABOUT OR DESTROYED. PUT THESE ITEMS INDOORS OR IN A GARAGE TODAY
BEFORE STORM ARRIVES."

Guess this means we won't be able to set up the haunt until Monday.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

same here, what sucks is that i was all set on wed. now its all down till sun night late or monday


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Times like this I'm glad I don't set up until the day itself. Rain with dropping temps, changing to snow by Sunday. Heavy winds...but...clearing Monday with highs in the low 50's and even better on Tuesday! As of now I have a pvc frame witch prop on my foyer roof. She's anchored pretty well so we'll see if she holds up in the storm. All else is inside and waiting. I've already enlisted help to set up most stuff on Monday, with the rest going up on Tuesday. I picked up 400 candy bars today, but will see if the forecast holds before buying the rest. God I hope it's nice! I'll look like Jabba the Hut if I have to eat all these Kit Kat bars!!!!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well here its supposed to be in the 50's I think, and no rain or snow thank gosh! Looks to be a good day but a chilly night in the lower 40's.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The forecast now has snow in it with a high of 43! Figures.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

well the wind here, the day of my party was horrendous, It was perfect this morning, everything has been set up all week. Well then around 10 am the wind hit, and it hit hard it WRECKED my graveyard, fence and all. We had 30 to 40 mph gusts and man did it suck. As usual it didnt die down until the sun went down so it was a mad dash to get it all set up again. now Sunday and Monday will be repair days to fix all of the stones, but IM SO GLAD I used PVC tubes to plant them in the ground it saved my big ones from snapping. they just snapped off from the pvc and no damage. I only lost one stone when my grim reaoer took a nose dive on top of it. Anyway good luck up north when that wind hits, once that rain clears buckle it all down because man was it bad!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd rather have snow than rain any day.... I remember as a kid about 3" of the stuff fell between the time we left the house and when we got back home...

still looks like it could go either way here. 

Tuesday: A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 67. South southwest wind between 5 and 15 mph.

Tuesday Night: A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 51. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, it is supposed to be -2*C, or around 32*F. Right now, there is alot of snow. Here is a link to a webcam, shoiwng some of the snow:

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/features/camweather/displaycamsCAN.htm?CMAB0006?CAAB0103

AND

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/features/camweather/displaycamsCAN.htm?CMAB0009?CAAB0103

I have put out a few things so far, but if it keeps snowing, I don't know what else I will be able to get out in the yard.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As of last night's forecast, it's mostly sunny with a high of 71, but falling into the 50s at night.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

The latest says high 50's low 30's, some cloud cover, winds 7mph and a 20% chance of light rain. I can live with that, but Monday is supposed to be windy, so I guess we will be out Monday night repairing wind damage.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

TUE PM
OCT 31 

HIGH 13°C 
LOW - 0°C 
CONDITION Light rain 
P.O.P. 60%
WIND SW 30 km/h


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The weather guessers changed their minds again. No snow for Denver  but it will be around freezing. I'll take the cold over rain and snow thank ya very much.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Macomb, Michigan
50% chance of rain until to 12noon. 
58 hi.

Good luck tomorrow folks! Hope everything goes well for everyone and let's scare up some fun. I have a 1/2 day tomorrow so I will not have time to get on-line before the big event! Carved my pumpkin tonight. 

It's finally here! Happy Halloween 2006!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

63 during the day light wind-50's with a breez @ night-- ill take that


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It was 67 today and sunny. Tomorrow says in the low 60's with spotty rain in the afternoon and possibly clearing out by p.m.
Not the greatest but it could be worse. Hope everyone has good weather or at least makes the best of what they get.:jol:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I woke up to this forcast, also it looks pretty true so far.... yet the day is young...

TUE MORNING TUE AFTERNOON TUE EVENING TUE OVERNIGHT 

TEMPERATURE 12°C 14°C 8°C 2°C 
CONDITION Light rain Scattered showers Mainly clear Cloudy periods 
P.O.P. 70% 40% 10% 10% 
FEELS LIKE - - - -2 
WIND SW 25 km/h W 30 km/h W 15 km/h W 15 km/h 
HUMIDITY 63% 86% 61% 80% 
RAIN close to 1 mm Trace - -


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hmmmmm I just checked the weather hoping it had changed but no, still expecting rain this evening, and I'm still hoping the forecasters are wrong.   On the bright side it is HALLOWEEN and if I remember correctly TOTS are waterproof (and most, at least, of my props). :jol:  *


----------

